# Survey on groceries in Australia



## Adrien Pédeloup

Hello everyone, I’m Adrien, a French student studying economics in the Catholic University of Eichstätt-Ingolstadt in Germany.
I’m currently leading a university project on grocery needs of people living in Australia. On this behalf, I’m trying to understand if unmanned and contactless grocery stores would be beneficial for you guys living in this country. 

I'm also trying to figure out what these shops should offer if the concept was implemented.

I made a survey and it only takes around 5 minutes to reply. I truely believe that this service would help students fulfill their daily needs and therefore, your participation would really help me moving forward in my research.

Thank you very much in advance. 🙂

Best regards! Adrien.



https://kuei.fra1.qualtrics.com/jfe/form/SV_3dWA7GXF3jnTcXk


----------

